# Morocco in a large van - possible?



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

We are just starting to plan a potential 6 month pus trip and are considering Morocco for December. Looking at the C&CC website and their Morocco tour for ideas on thre route, I spotted that they will not tave vans over 8m.
We are 8.4m and over 7 ton - would this cause us any problems?
Cheers
Sally


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

If you want to go to Morocco in a fixed tour it might be better to go with Desert Detours direct rather than with the C&CC. It will save you a couple of hundred quid!

Or, you could save yourself even more by going solo! There are all sorts of vehicles going round Morocco, from RV's to small campers. The sites there are a bit more basic than ours here with regards to facilities and reliable hook up but quite safe and accessible. The roads are generally good, although the driving standards of the Moroccans can be interesting!

We went with DD and had a few issues, (nothing that spoiled the tour though), but all in all they were good to give you a taste of the country as a Moroccan "virgin". This will then leave you free to go back and explore more fully yourself.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Annsman
Thanks for your reply. I was only browsing the C&CC to get ideas for a route round Morocco but their size limitation made me worry whether we would be OK to go at all.
Reassuring to hear that it should be OK. Don't think we will do an organised tour but will probably try to hook up with others going over at the same time.
Feels like much more of an adventure for our 6 months than just staying in mainland Europe.
Many thanks
Sally


----------



## ethnicall (Dec 24, 2005)

How big do you want to go.
We saw this in Essaouria in Jan 2010, though they weren't parked in the nearby campsite!


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

We took our 30 foot brand new (at the time) vehicle. The video is here 

Also quite a few photos if you search on Morocco in the blog frm a trip in 2009 as well as 2011


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

ceejayt said:


> We took our 30 foot brand new (at the time) vehicle. The video is here
> 
> Also quite a few photos if you search on Morocco in the blog frm a trip in 2009 as well as 2011


Thanks for sharing the video - does my green visage show? :lol:

What is the music sound track on that? It complements the video really well.

Alan


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks, Bryan Adams, Living on the Edge


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks Ceejayt - I'm not sure if thats inspired or scared me! The bit up the narrow mountain road with the heavily damaged barrier and the lack of passing space and the sheer drop certainly scared me!! Where was that and how did you get round? Were you on an organised tour?
Sally


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

taz said:


> Thanks Ceejayt - I'm not sure if thats inspired or scared me! The bit up the narrow mountain road with the heavily damaged barrier and the lack of passing space and the sheer drop certainly scared me!! Where was that and how did you get round? Were you on an organised tour?
> Sally


Nowhere near as scary as it looked 

We were with Desert detours - you can see them up front sorting out the vehicles so we could get past. All good fun - alot of miles on the trip but worth it to get a taste of the place before setting out on your own.

Weather is great and people are generally very friendly and the lamb koftas are to die for!


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

-Hi Taz. We were on the same trips around Morocco with Annieand Chris (ceejayt) and what fun we all had. A super tour with Desert Detours on both occasions. GO you will enjoy it.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Ceejayt - you have a pm
Sally


----------

